# Will the glass on the S III scratch easy?



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

I had a droid X as my 1st phone and never had a screen protector on it and I don't recall any scratches. Droid x fell weird and shattered so I bought a Thunderbolt thinking the sales guy was just trying to pump me for extra money I didn't buy one and the thing was riddled with small scratches on the glass. Nothing to bad but I prefer to keep this looking good for some time. SO does the s3 scratch easy?


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I can only tell you it has gorilla glass 2. I never use screen protection as I hate it.

Mine have always looked good.

Sent through mental telepathy...or my Gnex


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shouldn't be any worse than other gorrila glass phones. Based on drop tests, it cracks much easier than previous phones. Probably due to the plastic having more flex on impact.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tgpms (Jun 14, 2011)

If doesn't scratch easily, but it will scratch. A few weeks ago, I was helping my family pick out phones at VZW (GNEXs before the ban) and while the rep was trying to sell them overpriced screen protectors I started hitting and scratching the unprotected screen of my DX (Gorilla Glass) with my car keys. After the people around me started breathing again and noticed there was no damage, I thought I'd proven my point. Two days later, I dropped my DX on a gravel driveway and now there are scratches all over the top of the screen. I immediately ordered screen protectors for my S3, just in case VZW ever gets around to shippping it. Gorilla Glass is pretty amazing, but its still glass.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys. Please. Please. Please stop the insanity. Who cares if it has gorrilla glass 2 (which it does)..... Who cares if it drops on the ground and breaks. Its a peice of high tech electronics... of course its going to break when it hits the damn ground. lol. DON'T DROP IT. lol. Don't put it in your pocket with your keys. Don't drop it in water. Don't leave it on your bathroom sink when you take a shower. Christ people. Common sense. Lol.

**Note** This troll wasn't directed at the people who have already posted here.... rather, its for the throngs of people who will post here.


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

My GSIII scratched very easily and I don't recall it being rubbed against anything but the soft lining of my shirt pocket. My nexus only has scratches because it was dropped twice. Overall I'd say the scratch protection is actually better on the nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Buy a screen protector. These a quite a few that if applied right it doesn't even look like there is one there!! Then if that scratches, you can replace it.


----------



## Omnibot (Jul 12, 2012)

The problem with screen protectors is I can't have barcodes on the screen scanned at stores for something like say, Cardstar. I had an original Galaxy that I never had screen protection on and after 2 years of use it looks just as good as my SGS3 - Like they said, common sense helps with it a lot!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, a single grain of quartz crystal can very easily scratch Gorilla Glass 1 or 2. And quartz crystal is a VERY common ingredient in sand and dirt all around the world.

#JustSayin


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

das7982 said:


> Guys. Please. Please. Please stop the insanity. Who cares if it has gorrilla glass 2 (which it does)..... Who cares if it drops on the ground and breaks. Its a peice of high tech electronics... of course its going to break when it hits the damn ground. lol. DON'T DROP IT. lol. Don't put it in your pocket with your keys. Don't drop it in water. Don't leave it on your bathroom sink when you take a shower.


OH yeah





on the other hand keep it away from this hammers


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Buy a screen protector. These a quite a few that if applied right it doesn't even look like there is one there!! Then if that scratches, you can replace it.


Agree
The hard plastic ones if done right, no bubbles, are vertually invisable and feel just like glass. You can get a 3 pack for two bucks so why take the chance.
But there is something about a naked s3. So to each his own!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

what a jackass with the hammer..... "its already broken.. i dont believe it"!	is this guy a fucktard or what?? what do you expect to happen when you hit glass with a hammer??? i should hit him in his head and when he gets knocked out, say.. "i dont believe it???".... the stupidity in some people is nuts


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> what a jackass what the hammer..... "its already broken.. i dont believe it"!	is this guy a fucktard or what?? what do you expect to happen when you hit glass with a hammer??? i should hit him in his head and when he gets knocked out, say.. "i dont believe it???".... the stupidity in some people is nuts


... he was using an app... this is sarcasm?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

SySerror said:


> ... he was using an app... this is sarcasm?


wait.. what?? that video that the dude smashed his s3 with a hammer..... what do you mean that was an app??


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

What do you all do with your phones that you have to worry about all this? Treat it like the $700 piece of art that it is.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

blacknight1114 said:


> What do you all do with your phones that you have to worry about all this? Treat it like the $700 piece of art that it is.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


i truthfully dont even mind that screen protector that is CLEAR and you cant even notice it there.. i dunno why everyones complaining


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> the stupidity in some people is nuts


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://cnettv.cnet.com/always-tortures-samsung-galaxy-s3/9742-1_53-50127632.html


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

My S3 slipped out of my pocket while I was sitting on then concrete stairs of my back patio. It fell about 4"-5" on to its corner and shattered the screen. I had it covered by the T-Mobile insurance plan and my business covered the deductible. So I will have my replacement this afternoon.

I have dropped my SGS Vibrant from 4 feet to asphalt and never had a problem (lots of luck there). Any smart phone could fall just right and shatter and mine did. The G3 hit perfectly on its corner and only fell a few inches to concrete. I can tell you all, that the experience left me wondering just how fragile the S3 really is. Now it seems as fragile as a potato chip.


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

my Fascinate with no protection and a two your old playing with it, did not have any scratches. The GS3 glass seems to sit above the bezel, so I would at least recommend a case that keeps space between the ground and the glass.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorilla Glass offers NO protection against shattered screens. In fact, our Gorilla Glass 2 is weaker than the original Gorilla Glass for strength against cracks. It's equally strong for strength against scratches.

But folks, your phone is a computer with a lot of glass in it. What would it take to if you dropped your desktop for it to be damaged? What would it take if you dropped a window for it to be damaged? Don't drop your phone! If you drop it, expect it to be broken. If that's a problem, then you should certainly invest in an Otterbox Defender. Verizon stores sell them at their stores or you can buy them online. If you don't wanna do that? Then expect to have a bad day when you drop your phone. The.End.


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm guessing it's not as strong as the original gorilla glass. Received my pre order from USCC two days ago and from the hard button to the bottom left is cracked, straight out of the box. Looks like it had to be a sharp pressure to cause it, no evidence of drop. Really don't think it was UPS's fault....uscc I'd going to swap it out when they get in store shipments...so today. As for scratches. It's supposed to be the equivalent to the original panes.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gorilla glass 2 is 20 percent stronger but they also made it 20 percent thinner


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> what a jackass with the hammer..... "its already broken.. i dont believe it"!	is this guy a fucktard or what?? what do you expect to happen when you hit glass with a hammer??? i should hit him in his head and when he gets knocked out, say.. "i dont believe it???".... the stupidity in some people is nuts


I'm pretty sure he knew it would break. The guy has about a thousand videos of him breaking phones.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> did you actually watch the video? he TAPPED the screen with the hammer, and he had an app running to make it look cracked. It's extremely obvious.


well actually the camera gets moved so you don't see what he is doing. So you're saying it can stand up to a hammer? LOL


----------



## imandroid (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm just gonna Zagg it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

piiman said:


> well actually the camera gets moved so you don't see what he is doing. So you're saying it can stand up to a hammer? LOL


People man... HE USED AN APP... HE DIDN'T SMASH THE PHONE WITH THE HAMMER.
No, I am NOT saying it can stand up to a hammer. I'm saying if the hammer BARELY TOUCHES THE SCREEN it won't SHATTER.


----------

